# Tamworth CC September Audax rides



## fungus (18 Jun 2013)

Tamworth CC's September rides are on Saturday the 7th & are listed below:

200k Wem We Get There
First control is at the Strawberry Garden Centre at Bramshall, from where there is a more gently undulating ride out through Stone and on to Wem (control to be confirmed). From Wem we return via quiet lanes to Penkridge (free control) before returning to Tamworth over the top of Cannock Chase. Not (as some would have you believe) a route of "no hills" but nothing too taxing. 
As the economic climate has taken its toll of our previously favoured controls in Wem and Penkridge a 'free' control in each place is offered. (I believe the cafe in Wem has re-opened)
Map:
Entry - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-488/

100k The Charnwood Challenge
A lumpy excursion into the leafier parts of Leicestershire, with a first stop at the Stonehurst Farm Centre at Mountsorrel. A short but 'interesting' second leg to Diseworth via Beacon Hill for a stop at the Plough to sample their hospitality, before a flat but deceptively testing last leg back to 'the pigs'.
Map:
Entry - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-487/

50k The National Forest
An ideal ride for those seeking their first audax, or just a leisurely ride in the quiet contry lanes.
A drag out to Orton on the Hill (clue's in the name...) for sweeping countryside views, before visiting the corner of four counties on our way to the National Forest Centre at Rosliston.
Return journey via the banks of the River Trent and further quiet country roads.
Map:
Entry - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-486/

If you want any info on either of the rides please ask.


----------

